# Taurus Judge



## Cryozombie (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you guys seen this?  Opinions?  I was looking for a new Revolver, and a co-worker showed me this video...  

http://www.taurususa.com/video/taurus-theJudge-video.cfm


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 30, 2008)

It'd make a decent snake gun and I could _maybe_ see it being useful as a dedicated "anti-carjacking" gun (don't really see a whole lot of advantage over anything else) but that's it.  I wouldn't use one for home defense or as a CCW gun.

If one was to use it for a car-gun, stick with buckshot...don't waste time with birdshot.

just my $0.02


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 30, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> I wouldn't use one for home defense or as a CCW gun.
> 
> 
> 
> just my $0.02


 
Not even with .45 in it?


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 30, 2008)

My comments were directed at the use of shot...obviously if you have it loaded with .45 that's a little different.  But why not just buy a regular revolver or semi-auto?...

I personally see this thing as kind of a gimmick...the .410 doesn't have much of a shot-charge (usually 1/2 oz. +/-), and I actually see the rapid spread of the pattern (due to the rifled barrel) as a detriment rather than an asset.  I'm not going to stand in line to get shot with one but I think there are better choices out there for just about any task.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats cool.  The lack of "Stopping power" is Definatley somthing to think about. As for why not get a "normal" Semi auto or revolver, I have a .45 Semi Auto, and a .357 Mag revolver, but I liked the novelty of the Judge... Plus I would PROBABLY feel better shooting someone at close range with a 410 knowing that some shlub who might be in my LOF down the road a ways is less likely to be injured by it than a stray .357 round.


----------



## HM2PAC (Oct 10, 2008)

Note that it should only be used with standard .45LC ammo, not with any of the +P .45LC offerings.

I have thought about getting one of them, but I'm a bit shy of Taurus lately. Many complaints about the quality and customer service.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Oct 10, 2008)

While it will do the deed, I'd prefer a more versital weapon for it's size. Like a Glock 27 or the new Glock 36 .45.

The Judge would make a good backpacking gun (except for bears and then really just about all handguns are not real good for bears.) But with five shots, I'd prefer other weapons for defense (again for it's size as I am partial for J frame Smiths.)

Deaf


----------

